# Pour un grand père de 94 ans



## maelade (6 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour , que me conseillez vous comme AW pour mon grand père qui tombe régulièrement ? Je pense partir sur une 4 pour la détection de chute mais est ce fiable ? Je crois que la 3 ne l a pas . De plus il n a pas d iPhone , si je l appaire sur un iPhone Se qui ne sert plus , que je mets ensuite le tout en wifi, y a t il obligation de lui laisser l iPhone ou le wifi fera le job ? Il ne sort quasiment pas de sa maison c est donc plus pour de la prévention de chute chez lui . Que me conseillez vous ? Il a déjà une montre d appel si besoin mais il faut déjà qu il doit conscient pour appuyer sur le bouton , là il n y aurait pas ce problème. Dans l attente de vous relire , merci le forum


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Juillet 2019)

S'il n'a pas d'iphone ou qu'il ne saurait s'en servir (pas comprendre, par recharger,...) Il vaut mieux t'orienter vers des systèmes adaptés à la vigilance des personnes âgées et qui peuvent être couplés à de la surveillance.


----------



## fousfous (6 Juillet 2019)

Une série 4 cellulaire pour être sure d'appeler les secours dans ce cas, mais après un dispositif vraiment adapté peut-être mieux.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2019)

Je suis aussi de votre avis ,il existe d'excellent système pour la vigilance des personnes âgées


----------



## Mcbm (10 Juillet 2019)

Complètement d’accord avec les autres membres. Il existe des moyens beaucoup plus adaptés à ce genre de situation qu’une Apple Watch. 

Lis ça et tu verras qu’il y a mieux qu’une Apple Watch pour les personnes âgées. 
https://www.co-assist.fr/blog/2016/...etection-des-chutes-pour-les-personnes-agees/


----------

